# Requesting Outside the Surge Area



## Reallynice1985 (Jul 30, 2015)

Had a 3.0X Surge last night, I got a ping for a different location, as soon as I accepted the rider called to say she was dead center of the Surge area... I'm new so I didn't know what to do... So what should have been a $90 ride only cost her $30... Any help on what I should do next time?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

tell the pax to cancel and re order with the correct pick up address. 

they knew exactly what they were doing, don't play.

pax gaming the system don't get rides in my car.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

what an asshat pax! don't stop being "reallynice" but you needed to tell this woman you knew exactly what she was doing and if she wanted to get around paying the surge, tell her to walk until she's no longer in it or she's where she wants to be...whichever's longer!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Reallynice1985 said:


> Had a 3.0X Surge last night, I got a ping for a different location, as soon as I accepted the rider called to say she was dead center of the Surge area... I'm new so I didn't know what to do... So what should have been a $90 ride only cost her $30... Any help on what I should do next time?


Yeah, that's a player. If it's surging and you have a chance of getting another fare at the surge, just say sure, hang up as fast as you can and cancel with "pax not at location" reason, don't wait for them to cancel, you need to get back online as quick as you can to try to catch a good ride. If it's not a surge then hit arrived, wait 5 minutes and cancel on them as a no show to collect the cancellation fee.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Reallynice1985 said:


> Had a 3.0X Surge last night, I got a ping for a different location, as soon as I accepted the rider called to say she was dead center of the Surge area... I'm new so I didn't know what to do... So what should have been a $90 ride only cost her $30... Any help on what I should do next time?


Yea don't be that nice. Remember Uber won't deactivate you for something like that, and apparently with the way some of these drivers act they won't deactivate you at all! Aside from that I'm pretty sure Uber would be on your side for this one, because it's also a scam that loses their money too.

Also remember if you cancel the pax can't rate you, so it doesn't hurt you at all.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Right to uber support and see if they will adjust the fair for you. You got played!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Err... Right = write


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Right to uber support and see if they will adjust the fair for you. You got played!


Normally I would say great idea but they won't adjust it because the passenger has to agree to the surge charge for it to be charged. By their sneaky actions they didn't agree to pay a surge price so the csr won't adjust it. Worth a try I suppose, you might get one who makes a mistake and gives it to you.


----------



## Reallynice1985 (Jul 30, 2015)

Pankaj at Uber apparently thinks I didn't know what I meant...


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Reallynice1985 said:


> Pankaj at Uber apparently thinks I didn't know what I meant...


They just didn't read what you said and provided a typical canned response.

Try again and ask that it be escalated to a supervisor. Also explain a bit further that the pax specifically made their request outside of the surge area to avoid paying surge. You could get another canned response but at least you tried.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Reallynice1985 said:


> Pankaj at Uber apparently thinks I didn't know what I meant...


No, Pankaj at Uber is doing what they tell him to do, answer as many emails from drivers as possible. To do this, they scan email see surge rate and send you the number one canned response for that topic. I usually reply and say "please escalate my email to someone who can read".

It's a sad state of affairs and a tough way to make money, especially at .85 a mile.


----------

